# Bike Computers + Ebikes - Recommendations?



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone use their bike computer to monitor their ebike while riding?
What do you like or do not like about it?

I'm looking to update my bike computer and am considering e-bike compatibility as a feature in the decision (currently using an old Edge520 - hate the ergonomics fwiw).
I currently have a Shimano EP8 bike and a Bosch Performance Line Speed bike.
I know the Shimano has Bluetooth. 
I just got the Bosch bike this week and have no idea if it has any type of wireless connectivity available (Canyon Grailn).

Considering computers:
-Garmin 530 (and I'm guessing 830) can interface with Shimano Steps and put up a screen showing your e-bike status (youtube educated on this).
-Wahoo says it can connect to ebike ANT - but I haven't found details on what that means specifically? Is Shimano EP8 Ant?
-Karoo - That new android Hammerhead looks fancy...

Objective;
When I'm riding the Shimano bike I can change the onboard screen over to miles remaining but after 30 seconds or so it resets itself back. Very annoying. I'm hoping to add that as a data field on my bike computer so I can see it any time at a glance.
Bonus Feature:
Both of my ebikes have AXS - it'd be cool to get a gear display on the head unit as well.

Does anyone have any experience interfacing their ebike with their head unit? 
Would love some real world feedback.
Cheers and TIA. 🍻


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Geek said:


> …When I'm riding the Shimano bike I can change the onboard screen over to miles remaining but after 30 seconds or so it resets itself back. Very annoying. I'm hoping to add that as a data field on my bike computer so I can see it any time at a glance.
> Bonus Feature:
> Both of my ebikes have AXS - it'd be cool to get a gear display on the head unit as well.
> 
> ...


Edge 830 works great with AXS - for both gear selected and battery remaining.

Your comment about the Shimano screen is bang on. Complete POS. Edge 830 fixed things.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

The latest Garmins have pretty decent integration with most ebikes, as well as AXS. I have an 830 and really like it.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Edge 830 works great with AXS - for both gear selected and battery remaining.
> 
> Your comment about the Shimano screen is bang on. Complete POS. Edge 830 fixed things.


Appreciate the input. I think the 830 is leading the pack right now in my decision tree.
Do you know if I can do a custom screen layout where I can display EP8 battery, AXS battery, Speed, Altitude, etc - i.e. mix and match the sensor data?
Or is it limited to "a bike screen" scroll, "an axs screen" scroll, a ride stats screen?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Geek said:


> Appreciate the input. I think the 830 is leading the pack right now in my decision tree.
> Do you know if I can do a custom screen layout where I can display EP8 battery, AXS battery, Speed, Altitude, etc - i.e. mix and match the sensor data?
> Or is it limited to "a bike screen" scroll, "an axs screen" scroll, a ride stats screen?


The latter for me on my E8000. I don’t know how to fully replace the Shimano readout. I use both together to get the data I need. I gave up on moving off the Shimano home screen. I use it for battery remaining and assist mode. My Edge is used for everything else. Shimano should be ashamed of the electronic read out. Sad to hear the EP8 is apparently no better.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I can only speak for Brose/Levo with the older TCU. The newer digital TCU locks Bluetooth info. BLEvo app is amazing and works with your phone or a cheap cell you can get on Amazon. With this app you can monitor: motor & battery temp. Battery power in %, elevation, max or ave or current HR, wattage bike and you are putting out, temp, let’s you make your Brose into the ultimate emtb mode as you can tell the TCU to change power out based on your leg wattage and HR. There’s more, but that’s just the highlight, plus navigation and big screen right in front of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

My Levo is compatible with my Wahoo ELMNT Bolt. When I link them together, I have all of my riding data to include battery percentage and riding mode.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

mtbbiker said:


> I can only speak for Brose/Levo with the older TCU. The newer digital TCU locks Bluetooth info. BLEvo app is amazing and works with your phone or a cheap cell you can get on Amazon. With this app you can monitor: motor & battery temp. Battery power in %, elevation, max or ave or current HR, wattage bike and you are putting out, temp, let’s you make your Brose into the ultimate emtb mode as you can tell the TCU to change power out based on your leg wattage and HR. There’s more, but that’s just the highlight, plus navigation and big screen right in front of you.


Isn't that like texting and driving? 

I do want to upgrade my Garmin 25 this season cause it doesn't have accurate elevation info till I download the ride on the puter, but heard there was integration issues with Shimano and Garmin like speed info is in kph only instead of mph, is this still true? I wanted to swap to a Shimano display initially but decided I wanted the GPS data info like elevation more


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Geek said:


> Does anyone use their bike computer to monitor their ebike while riding?


Oh, shucks. I was all excited to tell you about my Cateye Micro Wireless, but it appears you're looking for one of those fancy-schmancy newfangled computers.

Have you looked into the STUnlocker and STRide apps to run on your phone? They provide all sorts of data, and then squirt it into your watch. The problem is that I need glasses to read the small text on my watch, so it's not practical for me to use while riding. You might like it, and the buy-in is only a few bucks.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Battery said:


> My Levo is compatible with my Wahoo ELMNT Bolt. When I link them together, I have all of my riding data to include battery percentage and riding mode.


I also have done this with my Levo & Bolt - works great.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

RustyIron said:


> Oh, shucks. I was all excited to tell you about my Cateye Micro Wireless, but it appears you're looking for one of those fancy-schmancy newfangled computers.
> 
> Have you looked into the STUnlocker and STRide apps to run on your phone? They provide all sorts of data, and then squirt it into your watch. The is that I need glasses to read the small text on my watch, so it's not practical for me to use while riding. You might like it, and the buy-in is only a few bucks.


I’m leery of using after market apps like these for fear of blowing my warranty.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

I tried to use a Garmin Edge 130 with my wife's Bosch/Cannondale system, and it kept throwing errors saying that any attempt to do so would cause the sensors to unpair with the Bosch controls. I wasn't trying to pair anything with the Garmin, it is stand-alone and uses GPS to compute speed and location. But it seems like there is no obvious way to have these work together. I also never figured out how to get info from her Cannondale phone app to Strava or anything else.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I have a Trek Rail and a Garmin 530.
Replaced my Garmin 520 with the 530 because I wanted Trailforks and hated the 520 UI -- the 530 is FAR better. Love it.
Anyway my Rail doesn't communicate with my 530 but I just stopped by to suggest that if you do go with a Garmin unit, consider getting the remote.
My 530 came bundled with a remote and I was like, "Yeah, right."
Well I have come to love the remote because it lets me page through my data pages &/or go directly to the map with a simple push of a button that's right next to my hand.
No need to reach over to the stem-mounted head unit and search for tiny buttons (I know, 830 is touch screen -- I prefer buttons personally.)
That's it. I love the remote. I now have 5 -- one on each bike including the motorcycle. 
=sParty


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I just got a 530, and button accessibility is my only complaint so far. I will look for the remote.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> I have a Trek Rail and a Garmin 530.
> Replaced my Garmin 520 with the 530 because I wanted Trailforks and hated the 520 UI -- the 530 is FAR better. Love it.
> Anyway my Rail doesn't communicate with my 530 but I just stopped by to suggest that if you do go with a Garmin unit, consider getting the remote.
> My 530 came bundled with a remote and I was like, "Yeah, right."
> ...


Thanks for the tip! I didn't know a remote existed. 🍻


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

wgscott said:


> Thanks for the advice. I just got a 530, and button accessibility is my only complaint so far. I will look for the remote.


I originally got the 530 because I wanted real buttons and the older touch models from Garmin were garbage. This is now changed and the touch works great and I switched to the 830 and would never go back.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Dale-Calgary said:


> I originally got the 530 because I wanted real buttons and the older touch models from Garmin were garbage. This is now changed and the touch works great and I switched to the 830 and would never go back.


This is good to know.
Years ago I had a buddy with a Garmin unit and the touch screen was troublesome.
Here in the PNW we wear gloves for a good portion of the off season.
Well, actually I wear full finger gloves year round. 
Anyway he complained that he was constantly having to remove his gloves to operate his Garmin.
Has Garmin's touchscreen sensitivity changed?
In the winter I wouldn't want to remove my gloves to operate my Garmin (nor for any other reason.)

But as things are, I'm not sure it'd even matter whether I had the 530 or the 830 inasmuch as I utilize the remote almost all the time anyway.
I almost never touch my Garmin head unit once I've started my ride -- rather I start the device, stop it & navigate its menu via the remote.
=sParty


----------

